
Show HN: NLP API for retail - codyguy
Hi,<p>I created an API to convert natural language to filters for retail. It doesn&#x27;t require any configuration or training by the API users.
It is a new stack and not based on 3rd party components like StanfordNLP, lucene etc<p>Please tryout http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thatneedle.com&#x2F;nlp-api.html<p>Requesting your in-depth suggestions.<p>Thank you HN
======
codyguy
link to the quickstart documentation nlp api.

[https://github.com/thatneedle/nlp-
api/wiki](https://github.com/thatneedle/nlp-api/wiki)

